# Has anyone bought Celeste’s telescope?



## kayleee (Mar 6, 2018)

If you have, is it worth it? I?m having a hard time justifying 350 leaf tickets for it, but I really like the idea of Celeste visiting my campsite...


----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 6, 2018)

I bought it and let me tell you, it?s nothing that special. If you love Celeste or are doing some sort of theme related to space then definitely go for it because why not, but I kinda feel like it?s overpriced too. I do understand the argument of all the free Leaf Tickets we received up to now to justify its price in some way but .. no. It?s just the regular Tom Nook and K.K. Slider except in Celeste form. So it does nothing except look pretty. 

K.K. Slider was my favourite one up to now. I find it?s the easiest one to incorporate in layouts and matches the most easiest when I?m placing furniture down.

Also just FYI, for space purposes, it requires 3 squares ( one square = the size of a flower pot ).


----------



## tolisamarie (Mar 6, 2018)

It's the first one I bought (I passed on Nook and K.K.) and she's adorable. She looks through the telescope, stands back and thinks about what she's seen, then goes back to her star gazing. You can talk to her as well, but her dialog is limited to a few sentences, just like Nook and K.K.


----------



## Nightstar (Mar 6, 2018)

I had nearly 800 leaf tickets just from all the free ones they've given so I bought it. I think Celeste is really cute and decided I might as well.


----------



## shunishu (Mar 6, 2018)

while I like celeste, I probably won't get it .. it's just strange having her constantly look through the telescope 24/7, it's an odd design choice. like, girl deserves a raise and a break. but i mean idk


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm an owl freak and I adore her and Blathers so yeah, I got her. I started the game while Tom Nook and K.K. were on offer and I didn't get them because I had no idea what it was all about, so I really hope K.K. comes back. I dig him and Celeste the most. I don't think I'd get Tom or anyone else, even Resetti.


----------



## RAQ (Mar 7, 2018)

I got Nook and K.K. but I noticed that you can't have both at the same time (even if you have both of their chairs displayed).  Only one will be at your camp... at least I've never seen them both.

I'm going to guess that Celeste may be the same case?  If I display her telescope and both K.K's and Nook's chairs... will they come one at a time?

Celeste is cute but I'm going to wait for another character to spend tickets on


----------



## Bcat (Mar 7, 2018)

I want her, but I might not have enough leaf tickets before she goes away. 
She’s definitely overpriced. 100 more than book and kk. If I hadn’t bought the flower background (which we get for free in the Leif event) I could have her by now. >.<


----------



## Flare (Mar 7, 2018)

Don't have her but I hope I can get her before the telescope becomes unorderable, I failed to make K.K's seat so I hope I don't fail making the telescope.


----------



## shunishu (Mar 7, 2018)

Flare said:


> Don't have her but I hope I can get her before the telescope becomes unorderable, I failed to make K.K's seat so I hope I don't fail making the telescope.


good luck! leveling up and questing helps a lot!


----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 14, 2018)

RAQ said:


> I got Nook and K.K. but I noticed that you can't have both at the same time (even if you have both of their chairs displayed).  Only one will be at your camp... at least I've never seen them both.
> 
> I'm going to guess that Celeste may be the same case?  If I display her telescope and both K.K's and Nook's chairs... will they come one at a time?



Ya that’s right. You can’t have more than one of those special characters appear at your campsite. Celeste is the same case as well, so even if you had the other two chairs ( K.K. Slider & Tom Nook ) then only one out of them would appear at a time.

*Edit:* 

Celeste who ?? Looks like I'm the new Celeste now.


----------



## Libra (Mar 15, 2018)

Yeah, I got her and I'm quite happy with her! ^_^


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Mar 15, 2018)

I want it but I spent all my tickets on the latest update.


----------

